# Seeking Indian Fantail or Garden/English Fantail Pigeons & Breeders



## FeatherBunny (2 mo ago)

I've been searching for a very long time to find a reliable breeder of the two fantail breeds. If anyone has any information on a breeder who ships within the US please help me out. I've looked at shelters, pigeon adoption agencies, facebook and craigslist. Basically anywhere where I could find them. I want a pet companion fantail but it's looking pretty grim to find one. I'm willing to fund the shipping and more if the breeder is willing to work with me; especially if they want a bit extra pay for some early hand socialization before it reaches me.

I'm preferably looking for a young / squeaker white female/hen. But I'm not opposed to getting a male/cock either.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. My friend breeds the white fantails. In Los Angeles. Thanks.


----------

